# What state should you live based on your personality?



## skiNEwhere (Oct 24, 2013)

http://science.time.com/2013/10/22/...nteractive-guide-to-americas-moods/?hpt=hp_c2

I got Washington D.C......booo!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 24, 2013)

Colorado or Washington or Alaska because they all my favorite things skiing and legal you know what.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 24, 2013)

I got NC.

Then I went back and adjusted my answers a little bit more extreme, and got NC again.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 24, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I got NC.
> 
> Then I went back and adjusted my answers a little bit more extreme, and got NC again.



I think there are some states that are easier to get with more latitude in what you select than others, for example Texas and NC


----------



## Edd (Oct 24, 2013)

Me and the GF both got California. I was thinking CA could be a bit of a catch-all being so big and diverse.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 24, 2013)

UGH !!!! I got fn Georgia , i would sooner crawl nekkid thru bits of broken glass  than ever live in FN Georgia


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 24, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> UGH !!!! I got fn Georgia , i would sooner crawl nekkid thru bits of broken glass  than ever live in FN Georgia



Same here.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 24, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> UGH !!!! I got fn Georgia , i would sooner crawl nekkid thru bits of broken glass  than ever live in FN Georgia



Me too! Only way I'd even remotely consider that is if that move came with a membership to Augusta National! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Oct 24, 2013)

I got Utah


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 24, 2013)

I got Georgia too!  Seriously?   So for a test I put in all 7's and got Texas.  Then I put all 1's and got Texas again.  Huh?  I'm stay'n in New England because this test is wicked retahded.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 24, 2013)

Georgia on my mind.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 25, 2013)

New York state of mind. 

...and Idk how, i've relatives living in Manhattan and i F' hate being in that city for any length of time. To crowded, i can't stand traffic, parking, taxis, busses, scrubways, anything to do with "the donald", polluted air (ok there are worse examples there), over priced everything, living in apartments, elevators, the general public, i'm gonna have to stop there before i have a meltdown:\


----------



## bigbog (Oct 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Colorado or Washington or Alaska because they all my favorite things skiing and legal you know what.



+1

..not Utah Scotty?...:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2013)

I got West Virginia.  I tried to adjust my answers a little and still ended up with the same answer...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2013)

WTF !!!! is the damn state of Georgia Economic Development Office have a fn COVERT effort to recruit Docs, profs  and lawyers and other skiers ??? Something is rotten here lads   :smash:


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 25, 2013)

I got Georgia. Maybe it's heavily weighted by Atlanta and Savannah?

I generally live in a state of disgrace, though. Occasionally disarray.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 25, 2013)

〽❄❅;794352 said:
			
		

> New York state of mind.
> 
> ...and Idk how, i've relatives living in Manhattan and i F' hate being in that city for any length of time. To crowded, i can't stand traffic, parking, taxis, busses, scrubways, anything to do with "the donald", polluted air (ok there are worse examples there), over priced everything, living in apartments, elevators, the general public, i'm gonna have to stop there before i have a meltdown:\



This tells you what state you should live in. NYS, aside from high taxes, and job exodus, is actually a pretty great place to live. Daks, Cats, lots of nice lakes and rivers. The Adirondack Park is bigger than all the Western parks combined. It's the size of the whole state of Vermont. NYS is comprised mostly of farmland and forests. It just bugs me whenever you say you're from New York, people always assume you're from NYC. I wish they'd stuck with New Amsterdam. Rant off. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2013)

Shush Corny , NY state  rots , there are no mtns , lakes , rivers and parks , there is no outdoor recreation and low density population centers its all a myth. WINK wink wink


----------



## drjeff (Oct 25, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Shush Corny , NY state  rots , there are no mtns , lakes , rivers and parks , there is no outdoor recreation and low density population centers its all a myth. WINK wink wink



Come on Warp, you know that there is NOTHING in New York State worthwhile once you get North of the Tappanzee!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Come on Warp, you know that there is NOTHING in New York State worthwhile once you get North of the Tappanzee!


. 

Hahaha we used to say we dont live in NY , we Live in the state called TILNOW ,  ( There Is Life North Of Westchester)


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2013)

I got Nevada.


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 25, 2013)

OMG,  I took the test and it says I should live in Connecticut, I already do


----------



## bigbog (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes....Georgia!...wtf...  First time browsed I didn't catch the initial post to the link to the online test!:lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 25, 2013)

I got Utah. ...im leaving now!!

sent from my S4


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 25, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> I got Utah. ...im leaving now!!
> 
> sent from my S4



Ha! Anyone get Alaska yet? How about Hawaii? Hey, you can still ski there.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 25, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Ha! Anyone get Alaska yet? How about Hawaii? Hey, you can still ski there.



They must not have any personality there because they are not on the map


----------



## ski stef (Oct 25, 2013)

bah, Georgia.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 25, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> - NYS, aside from high taxes, and job exodus, is actually a pretty great place to live. Daks, Cats, lots of nice lakes and rivers. The Adirondack Park is bigger than all the Western parks combined. It's the size of the whole state of Vermont. NYS is comprised mostly of farmland and forests. It just bugs me whenever you say you're from New York, people always assume you're from NYC. I wish they'd stuck with New Amsterdam. Rant off.


Whats New York state?  NYC is New York period! Everything else is another country. And yes the 'dacks are beautiful, kudos to Gore for being a well kept secret


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 25, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> They must not have any personality there because they are not on the map



Says they were excluded because they didn't receive enough surveys back from those states.


----------



## hammer (Oct 25, 2013)

I got New Mexico last night, took the test again and got West Virginia...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 25, 2013)

hammer said:


> I got New Mexico last night, took the test again and got West Virginia...



Maybe your personality changed overnight


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 25, 2013)

Can you trust a survey that says the best state for you is Washington DC? :what:

Sent from my DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gladerider (Oct 25, 2013)

georgia?       helllllllllll no.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 26, 2013)

hammer said:


> I got New Mexico last night, took the test again and got West Virginia...





skiNEwhere said:


> Maybe your personality changed overnight


…yeah, must've been hammered last night. lol.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I got West Virginia.  I tried to adjust my answers a little and still ended up with the same answer...



I took it again a few days later and got Maine.  I can live with that!


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 28, 2013)

I actually got Vermont.  Wonder what I could have said differently to make it New Hampshire? I do plan to head west one day, maybe I need some attitude adjustment. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Oct 28, 2013)

Utah.


----------



## Tin (Oct 28, 2013)

Mississippi....fuuuuuuuuu


I would love to see the formula created to link answers to states.


----------



## dlague (Oct 28, 2013)

Funny most snow bound states have people that are not extroverts and are neurotic - huh?  They obviously are talking about the ski and snowboard community!  I ended up with Georgia and I hate Georgia!


----------



## Madroch (Oct 28, 2013)

Oklahoma here I come....


----------



## dlague (Oct 30, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> bah, Georgia.



I got the same!  I agree bah!


----------



## John (Nov 4, 2013)

You belong in Montana.
crap. I've been to Montana.
/facepalm


----------



## Jersey Skier (Nov 4, 2013)

Funny, just got Montana. Never been, but I just booked a week at Big Sky and Bridger bowl for the family about a week ago. I guess we'll see if this is true.


----------

